

Developers, There are Better Ways to Maintain your Notes - rufflelesl
http://www.devcurry.com/2010/08/developers-should-get-into-habit-of.html

======
phoenix24
I code, I like to spend more time look at code, not some blog editor. Using
any of these seems like more time wasting,

On the contrary what I'd love is if i could add comments to the source code on
github, similar to the way I add comments to the code commits.

------
Setsuna
I keep all my stuff in .txt files, stored in dropbox. I name them as "Java -
blahblah.txt" or "CSS - blahblah.txt"

For searching inside notes, I use agentransack. I find this more efficient and
simple.

------
aufreak3
I _really_ recommend fossil. It integrates a wiki, scm and bug tracker in a
single sleek package. Its a single stand-alone <1MB executable and the repo
itself is a single sqlite file.

